# last meal



## Jada (Apr 30, 2012)

what time do u guys have ur last meal?  and does it matter ?


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2012)

Doesn't matter to me when I'm bulking. I just know your body stores more food during the later hours instead of processing it. Metabolism is slower at night, etc. 

If you're cutting and anal about it then yeah you should not eat 2 hours or so before bed time. And not after 9. According to popular opinion


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2012)

I think what you eat is more important than how close to bed you eat it... I can't sleep unless i have food in muh belly...


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think what you eat is more important than how close to bed you eat it... I can't sleep unless i have food in muh belly...



Idk...if that's you in your avi then you're not getting any food in your belly. Did Spongy do this to you?


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Idk...if that's you in your avi then you're not getting any food in your belly. Did Spongy do this to you?



No apparantly Need2 did  
Nice hair cut too !


----------



## jennerrator (May 1, 2012)

I eat my last meal at all different times...doesn't matter


----------



## Mrs P (May 1, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> what time do u guys have ur last meal?  and does it matter ?



I've read that by eating your last meal of the day 3 hours before bedtime, you can help your body release maximal HGH which in turn will help you lose fat. 
But more importanly I think is what u chose to eat, definitely stay away from carbs (if your trying to cut) & even (bulk) stick to lean protein & veggies for your last meal. (protein like red meat takes longer to digest, the food that is harder to digest will eventually make you burn more calories when eating it.


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2012)

I wonder what my last meal will be...


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 1, 2012)

I like to eat vagina as my last meal. Finish it off with some Cassien


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I like to eat vagina as my last meal. Finish it off with some Cassien



Whey for me - prolly need that quick absorption so I can go out jacked when they strap me in the chair


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2012)

LMFAO Colt!


----------

